# Maxima meets????



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Hey, does anyone know about any up & comming Maxima, or Nissan meets in the North East in the near future???
Holla Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.maxima.org has a northeast section, I'm sure they have meets.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *Hey, does anyone know about any up & comming Maxima, or Nissan meets in the North East in the near future???
> Holla Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 Yeap,we are having a meet on June 15 at 4pm.For more info go to www.maxima.org go to forum>region>Midwest /Texas.Hope to see you there.


----------



## blackmax01 (Mar 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of any meets around the central florida area/Tampa/Orlando? or who meets?any info?


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

blackmax01 said:


> Does anyone know of any meets around the central florida area/Tampa/Orlando? or who meets?any info?



http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=286435


----------

